# Genetics Required For Getting A Black



## knwilk44 (Apr 19, 2012)

I was just wondering what colors of dogs you have to typically breed together in order to get a solid black german shepherd puppy?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

A solid black pup can only be produced by 2 dogs that carry the "a" allele. The only way to truly tell (aside from 2 all black dogs being bred) is to do genetic color testing on the dogs, unless you are familiar with the lines and what those dogs produce.


----------



## knwilk44 (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow. Didn't know there was such a thing as dog color testing lol. I knew it existed in horses but not in dogs. What lab does such testing?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

VetGen: Veterinary Genetic Services - Canine - List of Services - Coat Color


----------

